# Best anti-virus?



## Pinchy (Mar 2, 2007)

What is the best anti virus?

Im currently using Trend Micro PC Cillin 06...it works fine (keeps crap out) but laggs my whole comp especially on startup, and the firewall is a pain in the a$$ when it asks you to allow a program (like a game) and then crashes the game cus its in fullscreen and lagggggs 

Ive had the same problem with Norton 06 with the firewall and the amount of resources.

And what would be nicer, is an all-in-one proggy; one that keeps out spyware/malware/adware/etc. Trend says it keeps it all out...then i downloaded ewido and found 2 Trojans 

Anyways I think you get the point 

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's a Pro antivirus result-
1. NOD32
2. Kaspersky
3. Trend PC-Cillin 07
4. Norton 07
5. AVG
6. McAfee
imho, GET NOD32 NOW !! All around av, trusted by tech-pros all over the world. Best detection ratio, low on resources, small update packages.
liked by alecstar too, and THE BEST antivirus ever.
p.s i've tested all antiviruses upto the last 6 years


----------



## bobyjo (Mar 2, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> What is the best anti virus?
> 
> Im currently using Trend Micro PC Cillin 06...it works fine (keeps crap out) but laggs my whole comp especially on startup, and the firewall is a pain in the a$$ when it asks you to allow a program (like a game) and then crashes the game cus its in fullscreen and lagggggs
> 
> ...




One of the best I have used is PCTools AV. 
Not free, costs $30 a year to use it. 
Has a lot of 1st place ratings via C_Net.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the fast response BX 

NOD32 aye...sounds interesting. 

Thats another annoying thing about Trend...SO MANY UPDATES ! I feel sorry for ppl on dial up

EDIT - your post came up after I posted this bobyjo 

Never heard of PCTools AV either :S


----------



## tofu (Mar 2, 2007)

I've been using Avast! for the last couple of months.

The UI is pretty looking and the realtime scanner hides your IP. I've gotten no virus so far. 

Another plus, it works on Vista.

You can download @ www.download.com


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

Trend was gd....ago...when it had low resource consumptions than norton lol. but now the 2007 verison suck more than usual around 100+ mb


----------



## tofu (Mar 2, 2007)

By far the antivirus that uses the least system resources would be AVG.

Norton is just schit.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

tofu said:


> By far the antivirus that uses the least system resources would be AVG.
> 
> Norton is just schit.



try nod32 and u'll never remember an antivirus sucking resources, i guarantee ya 
even avg is a child compared to it.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 2, 2007)

I was gonna say - this NOD32 proggy is only 11.5mb for the trial...how small


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

Tbh, the only head scratching thing in nod32 was that when scanning (full), it said some system files can't be accessed!
BUT, this can be changed by customizing the scan options, that a kid can also do !
and there is no other reason to get another anitvirus


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 2, 2007)

Would you say its as good as ewido in detecting spyware/malware/etc? Or is it just good for viruses?


Oh and does it have a firewall?


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

it's VERY gd for viruses and spyware/trojans/worms/ etc. sry no firewall, ZoneAlarm's doin a fine job there


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 2, 2007)

Does Zonealarm use a lot of resources?

EDIT - do you guys think a firewall is necessary, or should NOD32 do the job?


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

firewall is a must, i recieve 8 hacker attakcs everyday!! so zone alarm does gr8 job there, and no it doesn't use much resources


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 2, 2007)

W00t 

I got Zonealarm on CD (came with my router)

...thats one less thing i gotta buy 

Altho i think its a little old 

EDIT - I take it you only use the Zone Alarm Firewall...not the whole package?


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

ya, the whole zone alarm thing SUCKS, antivirus- 1/10, antispyware-6/10,  just firewall-9/10


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 2, 2007)

Thats good 

Cus i remember when i did install it off the CD i had - it had the whole package...and all i remember was that it was a POS 

It had so many options and popups, and was not user friendly at all.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

Nod32 + ZoneAlarm firewall FTW


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 2, 2007)

Is Zone alarm firewall called "Zone alarm PRO"?


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

no, the pro one is firewall combined with antivirus. yuck!!!


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 2, 2007)

I see 

Cant seem to get my hands on just the firewall


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

offtopic: i talked with zek about the 2k3 thread, he says he may move it to Project logs,


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.zonelabs.com/store/conte...y/trial_zaFamily.jsp?dc=12bms&ctry=AU&lang=en


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 2, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> offtopic: i talked with zek about the 2k3 thread, he says he may move it to Project logs,



nice, as long as it has a sticky somewhere 

HOLY CRAP - its 3am


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

wtf, last time i saw it was antivirus w/  firewall ???  too


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

but now i see it's wall+spy so still a gd deal, go 4 it


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 2, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> no, the pro one is firewall combined with antivirus. yuck!!!



No The Zonealarm Pro is just a better version of the free Zonealarm firewall (includes OS firewall)
And for the comment about AVG using less resources than Nod32, thats rubbish. Nod32 is so low in resources because it runs all off one engine, not several AKA like AVG.

Zonealarm with Antivirus is a seperate product to that of pro, although you get pro bundled in.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 2, 2007)

Zone alarm pro doesnt look as bad as the whole security suite...but still looks like it may take some amount of resources (soo many ticks )

EDIT - yeah i get it now, so ZoneAlarm PRO + (so far, NOD32, but it looks like we may have a debate here)


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 2, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> No The Zonealarm Pro is just a better version of the free Zonealarm firewall (includes OS firewall)
> And for the comment about AVG using less resources than Nod32, thats rubbish. Nod32 is so low in resources because it runs all off one engine, not several AKA like AVG.
> 
> Zonealarm with Antivirus is a seperate product to that of pro, although you get pro bundled in.



whatever, single or multi engine, it uses less resources, and has best detection ratio  .


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm...either one + Zone Alarm PRO will probably work better than Trend anyways 

Thanks for all the help so far guys 

Going to sleep now...i wonder if there is gonna b a massive debate when i wake up


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 2, 2007)

*Gracias...*



BXtreme said:


> liked by alecstar too



LOL, thanks... (I guess?)



Yes, I like it, especially how LIGHT NOD32 is in RAM consumption especially... BUT, w/ some reservations vs. NAV!

* See here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26400

(I.E.-> Per the data I used from AV-Comparatives, older chart, 2nd most recent test by they in ANTIVIRUS DETECTION RATES, that *NAV detects MORE of what I feel will be the more prevalent type of virus out there, in Macro/Scripted types vs. NOD32 *(because AutoExec Macro code is VERY easy to get to, & redo to another COMPLETELY diff. virus (sort of a plastic surgery job almost, making the 'mugshots' used for detection by most antivirus products (not set into HIGH security mode, using heuristic detection engines) ineffectual or less effective)). 

*HOWEVER:*

NOD32 excels @ detecting binary type infectors than NAV does (by way of comparison & does a better job of that, vs. NAV, per reviews of AntiVirus products that AshenSugar & I both saw, which are mentioned in said URL thread post above...)

APK

P.S.=> Above all else? Thanks for the sort-of compliment, but, I am NOT 'the ultimate authority' on this software, OR any type really...

 I just make studies here & there (sometimes, my own, like the one above... or, ones based largely on studies others have done when comparing 2 like softwares by diff. software publishing houses/oem's, to see WHICH is "the superior warrior" so-to-speak, for the task @ hand)... apk


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 2, 2007)

Alec§taar said:


> LOL, thanks... (I guess?)
> 
> :
> P.S.=> Above all else? Thanks for the sort-of compliment, but, I am NOT 'the ultimate authority' on this software, OR any type really...
> ...



Dude, I read your stuff on security on techpowerup loads. Accept your due credit! Everyone listens to you on security


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 2, 2007)

*Learn To Know The Darkside Of The Force, & You Achieve A Power, Greater Than Any Jedi*



theonetruewill said:


> Dude, I read your stuff on security on techpowerup loads. Accept your due credit! Everyone listens to you on security



Thanks... 

BUT, if everyone did really listen? They'd use Opera over FireFox... 



I.E.-> Opera just is far more secure (even IF by "obscurity", but, somehow I doubt it is JUST THAT alone working for Opera in being less bug-prone/security-hole ridden vs. FireFox &/or IE)...

* Anyhow - glad you dig those things, & I hope you use them... because, they DO work!

I.E. -> *"LEARN TO KNOW THE DARK SIDE OF THE FORCE, AND YOU ACHIEVE A POWER, GREATER THAN ANY JEDI..." - Darth Sidious*

APK

P.S.=> STILL, I do understand their viewpoint, because in many ways? I am like that myself: A "CREATURE OF HABIT"... 

I mean, to get me to change the tools in the way of apps that I personally use?? Heck - you've got to just about TWIST MY ARM, & show me evidences that outright show what I am using, is NOT as good, & on more than just a few levels... 

(An example of this IS above in that URL above NAV vs. NOD32 for example), but I have changed a few & due to advice OR suggestions folks gave me here in fact (PerfectDisk vs. Diskeeper, & VLC vs. Ms' Media Player for example)... apk


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 2, 2007)

Steel Security is pretty good using that right now hasn't really screwed with me lately.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 3, 2007)

Running ZA pro + NOD32

So far so good...NOD32 runs very fast, and picked up a Trojan which Trend didnt 

Hmmmm....inbound protection on ZA PRO reckons its blocked 405 access attempts since install (about 2 hours ago)

That doesnt sound normal


----------



## Scavar (Mar 3, 2007)

F-PROT AV is also a decent AV, and when you buy it allows you to install on 5 PCS, with updates and stuff isntead of one.

Currently I don't use a firewall, I am still searching for the right one for me. I was hoping if I moved to Vista I could just live with the Vista firewall, but I don't think so, even though it is better.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 3, 2007)

Scavar said:


> F-PROT AV is also a decent AV, and when you buy it allows you to install on 5 PCS, with updates and stuff isntead of one.
> 
> Currently I don't use a firewall, I am still searching for the right one for me. I was hoping if I moved to Vista I could just live with the Vista firewall, but I don't think so, even though it is better.



f-prot...hmmm, oh ya i remember that, wan't quite bad, but on some inbound trojans failed...so i let it away...


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 3, 2007)

*Microsoft OneCare Last in Antivirus Tests:*

http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,129521-c,antivirus/article.html

NEW TEST OF ANTIVIRUS EFFECTIVENESS, per the folks @ PCWorld!



* Enjoy, & off to read it myself...

APK


----------



## niko084 (Mar 3, 2007)

NO NORTON!!! YUK YUK YUK

And I would say the same for McAfee non enterprise...

Well I have personally been extremely disappointed in Norton for a long time... Not only is it annoying to setup, its more annoying to try and get rid of. Drives me up the wall, and I know how to do it its just ridiculous.

I used to love McAfee but for the last few years they have also disappointed me greatly. Minus their enterprise stuff.


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 3, 2007)

niko084 said:


> NO NORTON!!! YUK YUK YUK



?

Not sure I know what you mean here, but check this quote from said URL & article above:

"Only Symantec's Norton AntiVirus and ESET's NO D32 antivirus caught every variant of the 12 polymorphic families,"



* This is PART of why I favor these 2 largely, personally speaking... & per my analysis above noted earlier!

APK


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmmm....somethings wrong...

As i said, i got nod32 and ZA PRO. Its working fine and all, but just randomly, my counter strike source minimises during online play. Like it never happened, and all i did was get rid of trend and install these two, so im assuming its them.

What happens is that the comp just minimises to desktop. Not very often (once every two or one 25 minute game)

But still its annoying when it just happens randomly ...is it a setting?


----------



## AshenSugar (Mar 4, 2007)

nod32+blackice protection here, tho i dont tend to run a firewall if i have good ad up and running 
and 





tofu said:


> By far the antivirus that uses the least system resources would be AVG.


avg is far worse then f-prot or nod32 for resorce use, its just nasty

check vb10%(get a free account there) 

this is apk's link 
http://www.av-comparatives.org/


----------



## AshenSugar (Mar 4, 2007)

nice, nod32, nav7 and f-prot do great 

avg and avast 2 of 12, wow that sucks


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> Running ZA pro + NOD32
> 
> So far so good...NOD32 runs very fast, and picked up a Trojan which Trend didnt
> 
> ...



hmm, turn on the game mode in za pro, it'll fix that, i had it too  , also it really does block that much attempts


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 4, 2007)

game mode?


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

ya it some where in the right click of taskbar icon, i forgot...sry, check za's help for that 
It's like an ignore mode of alerts when ur playing 3d games  pretty helpful, many known brands have done this.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 4, 2007)

Found it...so i set it to "answer all alerts with Allow"?


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

hmm, ya set it to allow, cuz when ur playin any other app wouldn't request outgoing which is fishy. It's personal preference, but allowing won't hurt much.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 4, 2007)

I set it to allow, then closed it, and when i re-opened it it was set back to default


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL, that never happened with me .


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 4, 2007)

It says "closing this window will automatically stop game mode"


----------



## extitude (Mar 4, 2007)

The best antivirus?? no question about it folks Sophos
 This is not free though.I would not pay for anything but this.Good free av is Avast,which is still free for 14 months,second is avg,but its 90 days then you have to manually update its vdf's,same with Avira.Both great proggies.There is a multitude of antiviruses out there  but I have to share this with you.
  *I was the pretty safe when I was running spywareblaster,spybotsearch&destroy/ w/teatimer,ad-aware,and any small antivirus scanner that was an .exe  .As well a firewall.  
  No antivirus has ever kept me totally protected as the problems were usually worms and trojans.An antivirus program may find a worm or trojan,they might even quarentine it,but that does not make me feel safe.65,500 ports are in every cpu,and it's hard to keep up.
 The only time I felt truly safe was when I let evidence eliminator take over my hard drive and log every single in/out,install etc...[add *]
  The desire to be more secure and uncorrupted seemed to take more of my time than the actual time using the cpu for my desired purposes in the beginning.Hence in turn  I had corrupted myne own self.
 I now love my cpu that isnt on line and never was.This is the only cpu that I can say is clean.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

welcome to tpu,
sophos is for enterprise users, it can't cope up with all mature viruses that WE deal over. It's gd but not for 'home use'. To catch uber viruses, we need powerful antiviruses with powerful detection engines, like nod32, kaspersky,trend, norton (the new one, that is),Mcafee, avg, and so alike.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> It says "closing this window will automatically stop game mode"



don't close let it run, if it has a minimize option do it, but do not close it !


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 4, 2007)

AVG Free Edition.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 4, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> don't close let it run, if it has a minimize option do it, but do not close it !



Lol i know that...but everytime i wanna game now i have to open it and enable it....there should be a "permanent" setting

Ive clicked allow and minimised it (still in task bar) and gaming was fine, so that is the problem


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice find. Cant see pic though.

I still prefer NOD32...its so much simpler, and isnt as annoying. TBH, i actually didnt mind NAV, it was the Firewall that was the bad part


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

but as comparing resource consumption, nod32 wins again, nav07 did favourable progress but consumes more as it's prior versions.


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 4, 2007)

True that


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2007)

Alec§taar said:


> READ 'EM & WEEP:
> 
> 13.	On-demand comparative	February 2007	Online results
> 
> ...


Kaspersky, FTW! lol. But seriously, I use Kaspersky and I gotta say, it's an excellent Anti-Vir. I use the Internet Security Suite, which comes with an integrated firewall.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

agreed, KIS is the best overall. But it has slight issues with x64, Vista....thats it.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> agreed, KIS is the best overall. But it has slight issues with x64, Vista....thats it.


I have zero issues with the latest version of Kaspersky on x64 Vista Home Premium. Older versions had issues, but not anymore.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

i meant xp x64....and in vista it works like a kid in a big factory.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> i meant xp x64....and in vista it works like a kid in a big factory.


Had XP x64 before this, and KIS works flawlessly in both. I'm sorry, but you're wrong on this matter.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

lol, ok i'm wrong, but i had issues with them not you


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> lol, ok i'm wrong, but i had issues with them not you


Well, it could simply be a matter of us both testing different versions, too. I'm using 6.0.2.614 with hotfix a. Prior to this, I haven't tested on x64 and Vista since version 6.0.1.300(which did have bugs, a lot of them. lol)


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

....thats why. i did on 6.0.1.300......, btw 6.0.2.614 doesn't work in 2k3...


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 4, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I'm sorry, but you're wrong on this matter.



LMAO! thats so cut....You like shut him down 

But we get wat you mean


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> LMAO! thats so cut....You like shut him down
> 
> But we get wat you mean



aww, you hurt me


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL u took that the wrong way ...i meant we get that he didnt mean to be so blunt (well i hope not)..it just came out the way...anyways im gonna stop talking about it before i make it worse 

This will cheer you up:







LOL sorry for going so off-topic


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> ....thats why. i did on 6.0.1.300......, btw 6.0.2.614 doesn't work in 2k3...


Yeah, I know. They try to force you into buying their Business class software, but little do they know, using it on 2k3 is a simply hack of the installer away. lol


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> LOL u took that the wrong way ...i meant we get that he didnt mean to be so blunt (well i hope not)..it just came out the way...anyways im gonna stop talking about it before i make it worse
> 
> This will cheer you up:
> 
> ...



omgroflmao


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't mean to be so blunt, BX. Wasn't trying to be mean. Sorry if it came across that way.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean to be so blunt, BX. Wasn't trying to be mean. Sorry if it came across that way.



don't wory, that pic will keep me laughing for some time, it's a pity however that kis doesn't run on 2k3 by default.


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 4, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> but as comparing resource consumption, nod32 wins again, nav07 did favourable progress but consumes more as it's prior versions.



Yes, NOD32 is VERY LIGHT in RAM consumption, no doubt about it, & I tested that myself (using version 2.50.x.x.x), so it is very good in that capacity, here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26400

NOD32 is also "less complex" (less 'moving parts') than NAV, in that it runs less services.

HOWEVER: 

I wonder, does NOD32 have anything like NAV's "AntiTamper" setting? 

What that does in NAV, is reactivate NAV in case any malware/spyware/virus etc. tries to deactivate it... 

(THAT would be a neat feature for NOD32 to incorporate as well, because many of those buggers try to turn off antivirus &/or antispyware services & resident trayicon tools also).

ALSO - Tests I saw that AshenSugar noted above (ones I used prior to the URL from PC-World more recent tests, were the ones done prior to this more recent one, & FROM THE SAME SITE)?

They showed NOD32 as more proficient removing binary infectors (ones that insert themselves into .exe files typically, or act as bootsector ones etc., this is how I class them @ least)!

By way of comparison?

NAV was better @ pulling Macro Virus' (which I personally feel are going to be the more prevalent ones out there, since their code is easy to get to, & alter, into a nearly completely NEW one, using VBA code really... vs. the difficulty involved in creating a binary infector in say, Assembly language).

* Anyhow, it appears even THIS has changed, per that site's chart!

APK

P.S.=> I personally feel that the MOST important part of AntiVirus programs is their ability to detect virus period... that should be 'critique #1'... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 4, 2007)

13.	On-demand comparative	February 2007	Online results

LOOK @ THAT LINE & the ONLINE RESULTS LINK URL, HERE ON THAT PAGE:

http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/comparatives.html

* I would post the actual chart, but the folks @ that site prohibit it (see their page)... but, I can beat that, by doing a screenshot, & uploading its photo here, so we can ALL refernce the chart, as a graphic here, directly!

APK

P.S.=> That makes discussing the results, MUCH easier/simpler... & stops the problem of folks above not being able to see any "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" encased URL's photos, as was noted above... brb, w/ screenshot print of the chart! apk


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

hey, alec, which viruses did you test both antivirus on ? Just keen to know


----------



## AshenSugar (Mar 4, 2007)

apk, opera use numberpad +/- keys to zoom in and out and full screen mode thats how i got the shot i did there 

opera ROX 

and apk, from what i can tell nod32 cant be dissabled without a reboot, you cant stop its services without a reboot eather from my exp, its not neerly as easy as some viri found dissabling mcafee and nav in the past couple years, my fathers laptop(from the school dis he works form) got fubard by a viri that dissabled nav (fully updated nav)  and proceded to make the laptop restart loop, they had to take the hdd out of it and wipe it with a usb adapter because the laptops are bios locked to prevent cd/usb/floppy boot and the district IT dept couldnt find the passwords for this seirse of high end DTR dell laptops (rofl....noobs) and dell wont give them the info needed to get around it without them taking the laptops and proof of ownership into a dell certified shop or sending them back to dell(no joke...what a crock)

oh well, i swaped out the pentium-m from his lappy and put it in my buddys and put the celeron-m in his, not that they know the diffrance


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 4, 2007)

*The Chart From Av Comparatives For Our Reference Discussing This*








* There! Now, we can discuss this, based on the "latest/greatest" results from the AV-Comparatives AntiVirus testing site!

(Mentioned in the article below, from PC-World!)

*Microsoft OneCare Last in Antivirus Tests*

http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,129521-c,antivirus/article.html

APK


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 4, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> hey, alec, which viruses did you test both antivirus on ? Just keen to know



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26400

Look @ the URL above & READ CLOSER TO WHAT IT TESTED!

... I didn't test that between:


*NOD32 2.50*

*Norton AntiVirus Corporate Edition 10.2.2002*
(I tested memory residency, only.)

The references I made as to effectiveness there, came from the same site whose charts is shown above, & was the test just prior to this more recent one mentioned @ PCWorld, but done by the same site (AV-Comparatives).

*EDIT PART -* I added AshenSugar's graphic of the chart I used (2nd to most recent, most recent is above a few posts from me) to that URL where I did a memory comparison of NAV & NOD32.

APK

P.S.=> It's nice NOD32 does a great job in terms of RAM consumption, but the MOST IMPORTANT PART of any AntiVirus is to be able to detect viruses first, & then remove them... apk


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

wow, very helpful ! But, i personally use some of my known virus infected sites, and try to get infected to see if the antivirus cleans it properly or not  tedious, but practical tests are more satisfying to the eye


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 4, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> wow, very helpful ! But, i personally use some of my known virus infected sites, and try to get infected to see if the antivirus cleans it properly or not  tedious, but practical tests are more satisfying to the eye



I did the same, & used data to back my statements in the thread above noted in my last post.... again:

====================================================
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26400

Look @ the URL above & READ CLOSER TO WHAT IT TESTED!

... I didn't test that between:


*NOD32 2.50*

*Norton AntiVirus Corporate Edition 10.2.2002*
(I tested memory residency, only.)

The references I made as to effectiveness there, came from the same site whose charts is shown above, & was the test just prior to this more recent one mentioned @ PCWorld, but done by the same site (AV-Comparatives). 

*EDIT PART -* I added AshenSugar's graphic of the chart I used (2nd to most recent, most recent is above a few posts from me) to that URL where I did a memory comparison of NAV & NOD32.

It's nice NOD32 does a great job in terms of RAM consumption, but the MOST IMPORTANT PART of any AntiVirus is to be able to detect viruses first, & then remove them... 
====================================================

(Where I checked NOD32's memory residency, vs. that of NAV corporate, & again, that ONLY: AshenSugar posted the chart of it here earlier on in this thread so everyone knew where I based my data & findings from).

AND? 

It's data from the same source that PC-World used in fact, here, from the image of the chart shown above I posted on this page (more recent is all than what I used, which was the test JUST before the one mentioned here) upon which I based any statements I made:

*Microsoft OneCare Last in Antivirus Tests*

http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,129521-c,antivirus/article.html

I.E.-> I also used the data from AV-Comparatives, & AshenSugar summoned the EXACT chart I used iirc, a few pages back.

APK


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 4, 2007)

have you tried webroot's antivirus ? i was looking for it's score.


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 4, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> have you tried webroot's antivirus ? i was looking for it's score.



I have not, & that is NOT my site doing the testing... it is a site called AV-Comparatives, & PC-World magazine referenced it as well, here:

*Microsoft OneCare Last in Antivirus Tests*

http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,129521-c,antivirus/article.html

hence, how I got wind of it to show you guys its results & from the actual site doing the test, in AV-Comparatives, per the graphic of the chart results used above in my 2nd post on THIS page of THIS thread.

(If AV-Comparatives site did not test it? Then, I have NO data on it. as far as how many virus' it can detect & of what types, how many false positives it turned up, & again - because I do not use this model you mention? I can't even test its memory size residency either!)

* Sorry! I don't control what those guys test @ AV-Comparatives...

APK

P.S.=> So far, I like NOD32 2.70 very much (light in RAM, does a great job in detection, especially executable/binary infectors) & NAV Corporate 10.2.2002 build (heavier in RAM than NOD32, by almost double - but is great @ catching Macro Virus per older tests, but NOD32 in 2.7 beats NAV now there even!!!) 

AND, lol, I can run them @ THE SAME TIME... giving me a pretty good dual layer vs. infectors! Also, this 'defies tradition' in that it's often said, you should not run 2 antivirus programs @ the same time... & I have in these 2, for days now.

BUT, I am going to NOD32, solely, now, based on the more current results per the chart graphic I pasted above.

Anyways, enjoy the image of the MOST current chart above in my first post on this page... it is the MOST current AntiVirus test I could find, dated only a few days ago, & referred to by PCWorld as well, as noted above... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 4, 2007)

*AntiVir (my former fav on 2000/XP) & NOD23 got the HIGHEST score @ 53% overall rating!*



AshenSugar said:


> and apk, from what i can tell nod32 cant be dissabled without a reboot, you cant stop its services without a reboot eather from my exp



Good: Then NOD32 must also have an analogous feature, apparently, to that found in NAV Corporate 10.2.2002, in that it cannot have it's services shutoff my virus/malware/spyware etc. via NAV's "AntiTamper" features!

Per the chart above though? It appears NOD32 has surpassed NAV this time in virus detection ability - see the %'s ratng @ the bottom of the chart!



AshenSugar said:


> apk, opera use numberpad +/- keys to zoom in and out and full screen mode thats how i got the shot i did there
> 
> opera ROX



Ha, I was doing it just as you posted that it seems... I use PrintScreen key & paste into PaintShop Pro 9.x here & upload the image per the forums ability to do so...

APK

P.S.=> Yup, you're dead on right... I just tried to kill NOD32's kernel services using taskmgr.exe & it keeps running (this is like NAV's AntiTamper feature) & this is good! apk


----------



## AshenSugar (Mar 4, 2007)

wow we like the same software 

psp10 here,   been using psp since like version 5


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 4, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> wow we like the same software



Well, per the chart above? I have NO NEED to run NAV @ all now... how's that?

After all - NAV is not scoring as well as NOD32 does, nor the other 'champ' rated also @ 53% overall, my former Windows 2000/XP favorite, AntiVir!

NOD32 improved over the 2.50 version I tested, & now appears to share the title of "BEST IN THE BUSINESS", w/ AntiVir!



AshenSugar said:


> psp10 here,   been using psp since like version 5



It is a good & simple + easy to use program!

APK

P.S.=> Time to turn off NAV Corporate Edition Client services (set manual now) & its trayicon resident loader... NOD32 appears to be the one to use on Windows Server 2003 & other Windows OS (2000/XP).

I wish I had AntiVir Pro model (because the free one does not install/work on Windows Server 2003)... apk


----------



## AshenSugar (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.f-prot.com/products/home_use/win/

apk try this one yourself as well, its got better then nav macro detection per the current review from that site, 100% compared to nav a 99%

may beable to get truely the best of bouth worlds using f-prot+nod32  f-prot uses very little ram in my exp 
give her a look 
http://www.f-prot.com/products/home_use/win/

this is a 3.16f screenshot, it uses the same sig files(As does the free dos version thats great for cleaning up infected systems from a boot disk)


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 4, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> http://www.f-prot.com/products/home_use/win/
> 
> apk try this one yourself as well, its got better then nav macro detection per the current review from that site, 100% compared to nav a 99%



Sounds great... is it free, or rather, is there a free model (like AntiVir has, but one that is free AND works on Windows Server 2003)?

APK


----------



## AshenSugar (Mar 4, 2007)

only dos is free, but if you buy f-prot it costs you 30bucks for 5 systems, this includes servers or whatever you have setup at home, it like nod32 runs on any ver windows without problem(well 6 runs on nt based windows, not 9x)


----------



## Sovereign (Mar 4, 2007)

Would you two get a life and go do something else (_jk_)!   

I don't remember seeing Panda mentioned so I thought I'd throw that in. I also personaly use Panda AntiVirus 2007 within Vista Ultimate and find it to be quite good. I tried out F-Secure for Vista as well and thought that was decent.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 5, 2007)

I want to see how the latest Kaspersky does in the retroactive tests. 6.0.1.300-303 were buggy as hell. (They were making the transition into 64bit) 6.0.2.614 is a lot less buggy and more stable, especially in 64bit environments. As a side note, Kaspersky kicks arse in the On-Demand tests:


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 5, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> Would you two get a life and go do something else (_jk_)!





You gotta give it to them though, they know what they are talking about


----------



## niko084 (Mar 5, 2007)

It seems PCTools Antivirus runs under windows 2003, free edition also, seems to run pretty quick and smooth, all the options are available, except the email tagging one.

Anyways I just installed it....

Seems to use quite a bit of ram....about 50mb between the 2 processes....
But it is free and it does work.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 5, 2007)

the last time i checked pctools, it wasn't free, in the 2.x version or before. for cleaning virus you had to pay for it....but now it's free 
It's get's quite uncommon virus that norton couldn't catch. I'll test this one on my 2k3 too.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 5, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> the last time i checked pctools, it wasn't free, in the 2.x version or before. for cleaning virus you had to pay for it....but now it's free
> It's get's quite uncommon virus that norton couldn't catch. I'll test this one on my 2k3 too.



It works but that ram usage just BUGS ME! 50megs seriously....... Give me a break...

Edit- Can't B**** too much though I mean it is free.....


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 5, 2007)

ok, now i tested it's 'new' version (pctools, that is), and it's the SAME yuck! no improvement and sucks more, and oh this thread also forgot BitDefender


----------



## Sh00t1st (Mar 7, 2007)

i personally having used almost all on that list, i like kaspersky the best. it also cannot be killed and you can completely lock out a program trying to use root access on it. meaning it blocks the viruses and shit on root level, ive even had my friend try to hack into it and send a virus he likes to program in linux and has a few viruses he made, it even detected them even tho he doesnt send out his viruses, seems kaspersky looks at what something is trying to acces or if its using a rootkit to avoid detection , im a torrent whore so i have to run something lol, I'd have to say that nod32 is just as good tho maybe a little better i just like the kaspersky's interface more


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 7, 2007)

Sovereign;279823Would you two get a life and go do something else ([i said:
			
		

> jk[/i])!



LOL, my man... this IS my life, & this field's where I 'earn my keep', as a programmer or network engineer @ times too (mostly contracting over the last 15 yrs. now professionally).



* It's conversations like this one & others on forums that 'grow me' constantly & improve me... especially w/ the RIGHT folks!

APK

P.S.=> I think in these forums? I have found that set of "right folks" & for about a year solid now... great spot this forums, glad I found it... apk


----------



## AshenSugar (Mar 7, 2007)

shouldnt u be working apk 

those of us that give apk good advice should charge him a "consultants fee"


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 7, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> shouldnt u be working apk



I am, as we speak (multitasking!)... 

E.G./I.E.-> Visual Studio 2005 & IIS 6.x + SQLServer 2005 on my server rig, via a KVM USB setup, & my workstation here (when I flip over to it via the KVM) @ the same time (both rigs up & running) via Terminal Server remote desktops (serverside only, NOT my workstation). It is all ASP.NET, being served up by "yours truly" to my client for testing remotely. Which is how it would work anyhow, once implemented, a better ASP, & a better ISAPI really in ASP.NET... all server side.

I work remotely a LOT the past year or so now, & really started it up last year mostly.

I have to show up 2-3 days a week on site, but no more than that & not for long MOST of the time. Just morning meetings & progress assessments, & testings.

I worked for BellSouth during the 1996 Olympics setting up NT 3.51 w/ a team from DEC (digital equipment corporation - these guys I learned A LOT from mind you) using laptops to work from home (Pentium I 133mhz laptop units, 32mb RAM, good stuff in THOSE 'ancient days'), TO THE OFFICE for the workers @ Bellsouth!

& it was considered then "Impossible, this office of the future" stuff... but, we did it via RAS & some ACSEND gateways.

So their staff could be productive & avoid the traffic... it was bad too in Atlanta Ga. as is, the Olympics compounded it.

Now, finally? That "office of the future" is being realized... finally.

As the fictional character David Aames said in the film "Vanilla Sky" (one of my favs no less)?

"LIVING THE DREAM baby, livin' the dream..."



AshenSugar said:


> those of us that give apk good advice should charge him a "consultants fee"



LOL!



* I'm "scrooge" & thus, I am NOT taking any more advice... 'the trial period is over' now I see!

APK


----------



## AshenSugar (Mar 7, 2007)

Alec§taar said:


> * I'm "scrooge" & thus, I am NOT taking any more advice... 'the trial period is over' now I see!
> 
> APK



now its time for the nagg screens and reduced functionality


----------



## Sh00t1st (Mar 7, 2007)

hehe i"m currently trying to get into game engine programing, ive found that you have to learn a ton of calculus. trying to dive headlong into the world of programing hehe. figured i'd start with vb and c++


----------



## Sh00t1st (Mar 7, 2007)

cant wait till i upgrade to my next sytem, trying to make a workstation. because right now lol this is running on a pos computer and everything i try to do when i compile a test program goes slow as hell.


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 7, 2007)

*Analogy, just for U, since you are new here...*



spootity said:


> hehe i"m currently trying to get into game engine programing, ive found that you have to learn a ton of calculus. trying to dive headlong into the world of programing hehe. figured i'd start with vb and c++



*"Learn to know the DarkSide of the force, & YOU ACHIEVE A POWER, Greater than ANY Jedi" - Darth Sidious*

&

*"The DarkSide of the force is a pathway, to MANY abilities, some consider to be... unnatural..." - Darth Sidious*

& 

*"Is it possible to learn this power?" - Anakin Skywalker/Darth Vader*

&

*"NOT FROM A JEDI!" - Darth Sidious*

&

*"Anakin: If one is to understand, the great mystery... one must study, ALL ITS ASPECTS: NOT JUST THE DOGMATIC, NARROW VIEW OF THE JEDI! IF you wish to become a complete & WISE leader, YOU must embrace... a LARGER view of the force!" - Darth Sidious*

&

*"Power... UnLiMiTeD... POWER!!!" - Darth Sidious, as he blows away Mace Windu, the Jedi*



* All I have to say, about that... & it was said for me, better than I could ever state it, above... via quotation!

APK

P.S.=> & know-how/knowledge, varied wide knowledge, is power... in anything!... apk


----------

